# I'm so excited...and I just can't hide it :)



## IrishRose (May 8, 2012)

Ok...I've been reading this forum for months now...what a wealth of information! I love it! Now on to the exciting news, I'm getting a puppy in 4 weeks!!! I can't wait! I had a GSD when I was 12 years old and loved her but we moved and I had to give her up. My brother had a WGWL imported in 2003 and he is such a wonderful dog. I took care of him a lot for my brother when he and his wife would be at work and he stayed with me when they vacationed as well. I am so looking forward to having my own!!! I'm a stay at home mom, and my husband is a firefighter who is gone for extended periods of time, so when I say my puppy, I just mean I'll be the constant (along with my two sons) in his life who feeds and trains him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats! Where is your puppy coming from?


----------



## IrishRose (May 8, 2012)

Thank you! He is coming from Vom Sucherquelle.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing pictures when you get your puppy.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

SO exciting! Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## IrishRose (May 8, 2012)

I will definitely post pics! I'm picking him up on June 9th!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

How exciting!!!

tick tock tick tock to June 9th & enjoy your rest now


----------



## IrishRose (May 8, 2012)

Courtney-- I know, I've been thinking about the sleep thing.  But it definitely can't be worse than having to take care of babies that were 10 months apart . I had a newborn baby boy and a 10 month old baby boy that had not started crawling yet. Can't believe how fast the time flies...they grow up so fast...my oldest starts kindergarten this fall and the youngest will be doing Monday-Thursday preschool. I have checked into the local Schutzhund club, and they meet on Wednesday mornings and Saturday mornings....I will be free all Wednesday mornings when school starts and the pup will be 5 months old then...seriously thinking about joining and taking him.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You should absolutely check the club out!

My boy just turned two and I am enjoying this stage, starting to mature more in his noggin, it's nice.

But, darn do I miss him as a little puppy! lol

Enjoy!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I was waiting for....."I'm about to lose control and I think I like it". 

Seriously, congrats! I couldn't sleep for days when my time to pick up Gunner was coming up. 
Can't wait to see pics too!


----------



## IrishRose (May 8, 2012)

Linda-- That is hilarious!!! Thanks! I will be a picture posting fool...y'all will get sick of seeing my name.


----------



## IrishRose (May 8, 2012)

Here is my baby boy...can't wait til next weekend!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I know I know I know I know I want you! 
Awwwwwww he is sooooo sweet!
Only a few more days. Waiting for puppies is excruciating!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahh! Too cute!! :wub:


----------



## IrishRose (May 8, 2012)

Thanks! It is excruciating!!! I will post pics in the pictures thread when I get him!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's adorable :wub: I can't wait to see more photos


----------



## Caves216 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hahaha! Getting my pup soon! I am soooo excited. Everything has been falling into place perfectly so far like it was meant to be!!!!. Does anyone know about what to do with the sleeping arrangement for the first night? I know you don't want to let them sleep with you... but I don't want him to ride in a car for a couple hours, then come home and get locked up. I'm going to teach him that his kennel is his bed and not his prison. Any advice?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Caves216 said:


> Hahaha! Getting my pup soon! I am soooo excited. Everything has been falling into place perfectly so far like it was meant to be!!!!. Does anyone know about what to do with the sleeping arrangement for the first night? I know you don't want to let them sleep with you... but I don't want him to ride in a car for a couple hours, then come home and get locked up. I'm going to teach him that his kennel is his bed and not his prison. Any advice?


You should start your own thread so as not to detract from this one. Also you'll get a lot more answers that way.


----------

